# Ferguson Hydraulics



## mikefinger (Jul 15, 2013)

I am taking possession of my family's 1952 Ferguson TO 30. Is there a way to add hydraulics to this tractor? It has a working 3 point hitch and is in pretty good condition over all.


----------

